# "PR" Vegas Baby's first litter!



## VegasBaby (Nov 5, 2011)

Heavy Razor's Edge blood in these pups! Thanks for checking them out!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

cute puppies


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Puppys are always so cute, you have pictures of the dad?


----------



## VegasBaby (Nov 5, 2011)

Here's the sire, Champ. He's RE and WD.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

good looking boy, are they abkc? any titles on the parents?


----------



## VegasBaby (Nov 5, 2011)

They are UKC. No titles except for PR on Vegas. Haven't had either of them entered in any shows or competitions. If the sire was mine, I would definitely enter him in shows, he's amazing looking in person. I plan on keeping one of the puppies for that, though.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I would register them with the ABKC since there bloodlines show they are american bullys not APBT. You can show them in ABKC although { myopinion only} dad doesnt look to be show quality I dont really see anything special about him however that can be the pictures its hard to tell on pictures. But the bullys usually dont fit well in the UKC { there are a few exceptions} but generally they dont. I would look up the BBCR or the ABKC and read up a bit in the bully 101 section. The ABKC now offers weight pulling and a few other clubs offer other things like dock diving, agility , obed ect so there is always something you can do with your dog even if they dont fit in the confo classes at the show. Do you know which pup you are keeping yet ? male? female? Ilove that lil fawn with the blaze and that blue one in the last picture


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

cute pups how old are they? they kinda looks big lol.... big enough to be weened.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> I would register them with the ABKC since there bloodlines show they are american bullys not APBT. You can show them in ABKC although { myopinion only} dad doesnt look to be show quality I dont really see anything special about him however that can be the pictures its hard to tell on pictures. But the bullys usually dont fit well in the UKC { there are a few exceptions} but generally they dont. I would look up the BBCR or the ABKC and read up a bit in the bully 101 section. The ABKC now offers weight pulling and a few other clubs offer other things like dock diving, agility , obed ect so there is always something you can do with your dog even if they dont fit in the confo classes at the show. Do you know which pup you are keeping yet ? male? female? Ilove that lil fawn with the blaze and that blue one in the last picture


:goodpost: ya I'd def get them registered ABKC and start freqenting some shows, talk to some experienced breeders, you may want to get in touch with Lauren i.e Pitbullmamanatl, she might be able to hook you up with someone that can help you out. It's kinda a late start but better late then never!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Diggit said:


> cute pups how old are they? they kinda looks big lol.... big enough to be weened.


i think the other thread says 4 weeks, may seem big cause there bully's?


----------



## VegasBaby (Nov 5, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> I would register them with the ABKC since there bloodlines show they are american bullys not APBT. You can show them in ABKC although { myopinion only} dad doesnt look to be show quality I dont really see anything special about him however that can be the pictures its hard to tell on pictures. But the bullys usually dont fit well in the UKC { there are a few exceptions} but generally they dont. I would look up the BBCR or the ABKC and read up a bit in the bully 101 section. The ABKC now offers weight pulling and a few other clubs offer other things like dock diving, agility , obed ect so there is always something you can do with your dog even if they dont fit in the confo classes at the show. Do you know which pup you are keeping yet ? male? female? Ilove that lil fawn with the blaze and that blue one in the last picture


That fawn male in the last picture is the one I'm keeping, and my fiance wants the blue male in the picture. Thanks for your advice! I will definitely start researching those other registries.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Hey, just so you know, PR isn't a title. It means 3 generations of dogs in the pedigree were UKC permanent-registered rather than single-registered. And since the UKC no longer single-registers APBTs, in a short time, _*every*_ UKC APBT will be "PR." One of my dogs is PR and the other is not. I honestly don't even think about it anymore.


----------



## VegasBaby (Nov 5, 2011)

bahamutt99 said:


> Hey, just so you know, PR isn't a title. It means 3 generations of dogs in the pedigree were UKC permanent-registered rather than single-registered. And since the UKC no longer single-registers APBTs, in a short time, _*every*_ UKC APBT will be "PR." One of my dogs is PR and the other is not. I honestly don't even think about it anymore.


I know what purple ribbon signifies, I was just explaining that they don't have other titles. And Purple Ribbon means that 7 generations of ancestors are UKC permanent registered, rather than 3.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Cute pups.... Agree with Digit though... Might be big enough to be weaned. What is the pedigree on them?


----------



## APBT4LYFE (Jun 19, 2011)

nice pups!!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Cute pups.... Agree with Digit though... Might be big enough to be weaned.


If the look on the dam's face is any indication I would say you're right, hehe.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

VegasBaby said:


> I know what purple ribbon signifies, I was just explaining that they don't have other titles. *And Purple Ribbon means that 7 generations of ancestors are UKC permanent registered, rather than 3*.


No it does not. 7 generations was years ago it is 3 generations now. Nothing more than 3 generations so nothing special and not a title.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

From the UKC's website:

*Purple Ribbon*: "Purple Ribbon" is a distinction UKC gives to a dog if all 14 ancestors within a dog's three generation pedigree (parents, grand parents, great grandparents) are each registered with United Kennel Club.


----------



## VegasBaby (Nov 5, 2011)

Whether I'm right or wrong, which according to the proof provided to me, I guess I'm wrong, this forum would be much more enjoyable if some of the people would practice more tact when responding to a post. Just because I'm new to the forum, I'm not an idiot. I may not know EVERYthing about ABPTs, Bullies, AmBulls, or what have you, but I would appreciate a more polite approach when anyone corrects me. I'm not sore about being wrong, I'm glad I was corrected so I can pass the correct information on to others. I am kind of sore about the way people treat me like I'm not in the "cool kids club" because I'm new. You catch more flies with honey, than with vinegar. Thanks for the consideration about that...

Anyway, their pedigree consists mostly of razor's edge, I can try to get it posted soon, for those who are interested.


----------



## VegasBaby (Nov 5, 2011)

By the way, in the picture of the dam with the pups, they were only like 2 weeks old, she has just had that look on her face since they were born, lol.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

People have been extremely polite to you. If you're taking offense, perhaps its because you're _expecting_ the harsh roll that people (new or otherwise) would normally get when posting litters like this one, but you haven't gotten it. All I did was correct your misinformation (referring to PR as a title). You corrected my correction, and got corrected again by another mod. And Angelbaby provided you with some information about ABKC and AmBullies. Can you really say that anybody has been rude to you? There are a lot of questions that could be asked about this litter which would inevitably lead us down a road where there could be a real bash-fest going on, but people have handled you with a lot of tact and discretion.

Frankly, I'm proud the way our members are handling this thread. Everybody take note. This is the way these things should be handled. I approve. Carry on.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

bahamutt99 said:


> People have been extremely polite to you. If you're taking offense, perhaps its because you're _expecting_ the harsh roll that people would normally get when posting litters, but you haven't gotten it. All I did was correct your misinformation (referring to PR as a title). You corrected my correction, and got corrected again by another mod. Can you really say that anybody has been rude to you? There are a lot of questions that could be asked about this litter which would inevitably lead us down a road where there could be a real bash-fest going on, but people have handled you with a lot of tact and discretion.
> 
> Frankly, I'm proud the way our members are handling this thread. Everybody take note. This is the way these things should be handled. I approve. Carry on.


:goodpost: I am with Baha on all the above. You have been treated very nicely considering your post being about a litter or puppies from 2 untitled parents on a forum that promotes responsibility and proper breeding. Not just breeding because you can. However regardless since the litter is here and done I would say everyone has been about their limit of nice.

Has nothing to do with you being new it has to do with the actions you have taken with your dog. Everyone here is just trying to educate you.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

And educate you discreetly and with tact.


----------



## VegasBaby (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm moving on to another forum. Good luck to everyone with their endeavors in the pit bull world.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Ok??? I just followed up on this thread and have noo clue what happened here lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I hope you dont , there really is a ton of info on here and people can be very helpful probably one of the best forums I have found out there for majority of info needed. It can be hard reading peoples tones and meaning when its just words you may read things with the attitude that wasnt intended alot of things get twisted that way online. Would love to see your pups as they grow. There are always going to be people online that you dont clash with well , I dont know anyone who agrees with everyone or has the same views as every other members, take what you can and the stuff that isnt helpful just let it go. Keep an open mind and you will never stop learning, everyone here has the "dogs" at heart when they respond to any post. You cant please everyone but if you do what works for you and your dogs and know in your heart you do everything to benefit your dog and give the best quality of care possible then thats all that matters regardless of what anyone else thinks.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> I hope you dont , there really is a ton of info on here and people can be very helpful probably one of the best forums I have found out there for majority of info needed. It can be hard reading peoples tones and meaning when its just words you may read things with the attitude that wasnt intended alot of things get twisted that way online. Would love to see your pups as they grow. There are always going to be people online that you dont clash with well , I dont know anyone who agrees with everyone or has the same views as every other members, take what you can and the stuff that isnt helpful just let it go. Keep an open mind and you will never stop learning, everyone here has the "dogs" at heart when they respond to any post. You cant please everyone but if you do what works for you and your dogs and know in your heart you do everything to benefit your dog and give the best quality of care possible then thats all that matters regardless of what anyone else thinks.


:goodpost: well said. Hope you stick around


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

VegasBaby said:


> I'm moving on to another forum. Good luck to everyone with their endeavors in the pit bull world.


See ya round like a dog nut then...I never understand why people announce they're leaving a forum like they want a going away party or something. I just leave and don't come back but in case I do I didn't make a big deal. Anyway enough about me.... Good luck with your litter.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

VegasBaby said:


> I'm moving on to another forum. Good luck to everyone with their endeavors in the pit bull world.


Hate to inform you of this ( which I am sure you will not see because you left ) but... You'll get the same issues on any forum that cares about the future of the bully breeds.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

People make mistakes, make ignorant decisions. I've made mistakes. Denying them, defending them, only makes it worse. Admitting your mistakes and trying to avoid it in the future gains you respect.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Good Luck to you and your pups .. It's shame you couldn't stick around to educate yourself some more. Constructive criticism is part of learning from people who have more experience than you do there is always someone else that knows more than you that's just a fact. Making mistakes is part of growth and gaining expirence if you don't acknowledge those mistakes you can never grow. You can't learn something new when you think you already know everything there is to know.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Good thing the skin is a little thicker here in west TX. Its getting cold outside. Good luck finding a forum that will never offend you. I've been on all the ones that matter, and this was tame.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

He who never made a mistake has never learned a thing... No one ever learns if everyone kept everything to themselves. Every forum that gives a hoot about the breed will give you crud. What's done is done. Please don't breed anymore. Do a lot of research. Breeding requires a great deal of knowledge. I will suggest starting with learning the breed you own. Many breeders have started off in a BYB kind of way. Strive for the best ! Never a pet. Good luck in your future endeavors.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Btw- I think this thread was handled the best that I have seen yet lol. Good job y'all!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

VegasBaby said:


> Whether I'm right or wrong, which according to the proof provided to me, I guess I'm wrong, this forum would be much more enjoyable if some of the people would practice more tact when responding to a post. Just because I'm new to the forum, I'm not an idiot. I may not know EVERYthing about ABPTs, Bullies, AmBulls, or what have you, but I would appreciate a more polite approach when anyone corrects me. I'm not sore about being wrong, I'm glad I was corrected so I can pass the correct information on to others. I am kind of sore about the way people treat me like I'm not in the "cool kids club" because I'm new. You catch more flies with honey, than with vinegar. Thanks for the consideration about that...
> 
> Anyway, their pedigree consists mostly of razor's edge, I can try to get it posted soon, for those who are interested.


^^


VegasBaby said:


> They are UKC. No titles except for PR on Vegas. Haven't had either of them entered in any shows or competitions. If the sire was mine, I would definitely enter him in shows, he's amazing looking in person. I plan on keeping one of the puppies for that, though.


THE RESPONSE~



bahamutt99 said:


> Hey, just so you know, PR isn't a title. It means 3 generations of dogs in the pedigree were UKC permanent-registered rather than single-registered. And since the UKC no longer single-registers APBTs, in a short time, _*every*_ UKC APBT will be "PR." One of my dogs is PR and the other is not. I honestly don't even think about it anymore.


YOUR RESPONSE~


VegasBaby said:


> I know what purple ribbon signifies, I was just explaining that they don't have other titles. And Purple Ribbon means that 7 generations of ancestors are UKC permanent registered, rather than 3.


......

Its pretty clear; who was tacky and who was not. I address this issue all the time. We ALL feel like we are being :stick: when we are corrected, its human tendency to do so, esspecially if for some reason we just don't like how what we read or heard made us feel.

Baha wasn't tacky at all and you flared up causing an issue out of what? She too has a Purple Ribbon dog, and has done a ton work with her dogs; she knows her stuff and is very tactful and sweet.

.... :welcome: to the forum we are a place of education and we do grow to be friends here; no matter what kind of bulldog or bandog or bull and terrier dog you may have. 
.. ..

You'll know if you get hit with a :stick: or not.... Chill and remember that most of on here give oke: here and there, of :thumbsup: Friendly reminders or helpful tips... Members like myslef, well .... I would've given you every reason to state the previous. Not much on tact, rather I say it in cRaYoN ...


----------

